
Evernote Web no longer works in Firefox - smarx007
https://www.evernote.com/client/web#
======
ListeningPie
Web applications becoming browser specific is not really surprise. As a new
web developer the amount of time I spent getting my site to work on mobile,
chrome, IE and Firefox is about the same as I did in designing and first
running the site. I’m still learning frameworks but so far I’m really tempted
to just say screw it, I only support Chromium.

~~~
maverick74
Yeah!!!

That's the way to go!!!

A few years back a lot of brainiacs (myself included) decided to go just the
IE6 way!!! And what a shi*ty that ended up being!!!

Firefox came up just at the right time to wake up most of us and get the day
saved.

Now tell me of about history repeating itself...

The only detail is that I'm not seeing anyone waking up this time!!! No matter
how hard the bell is ringing, the Google Chrome song is just too sweet...

Glad I never forgot who saved the day back then.

Firefox deserved more from today's users. But many are just not old enough or
not techie enough to know better.

the funny thing is that all of the IT EXPERTS I know are all using Firefox as
their main browser (chrome is just for compatibility check), but no matter how
they warn others, no one cares.

Dark times ahead...

------
nullandvoid
Another nail in the coffin. I'm a happy ex-evernote user - the lack of any
coder friendly features and nothing but radio silence on the forums whenever
mention forced my hand over to notion and I've not looked back

------
djhaskin987
Works fine for me: [https://imgur.com/AT6LpoQ](https://imgur.com/AT6LpoQ)

~~~
smarx007
That's because you agreed to use the old version, right?
[https://imgur.com/a/1qJUsI3](https://imgur.com/a/1qJUsI3)

~~~
olafura
No works perfectly fine with Firefox 67

~~~
smarx007
Try clearing the cookies and logging in again?

------
maverick74
Too bad for them!!!

~~~
maverick74
For EverNote, naturally...

